

Linux kernel booting process, part 2 - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/linux-bootstrap-2.md

======
dkarapetyan
It is amazing how "dumb" modern hardware is. Contrast this with all the stuff
on deep neural nets and the coming age of AI and I can't help but wonder how
people think you can build smart things with such rigid and "dumb" processors.

Good write-up though.

------
rb2k_
On a side note: I can't seem to get instapaper to save part 1 and 2 of this
series.

The raw .md file doesn't seem to work and bookmarking the rendered github
preview just leads to the projects main repo.

~~~
dhimes

       Content Security Policy: The page's settings blocked the loading of a 
      resource at self ("script-src https://assets-cdn.github.com https://collector-cdn.github.com").
    

The above message comes up in firebug when I try to pinboard the page (EDIT:
formatting)

